# Perchè xorg-server-1.12.2 non è più in portage?

## bandreabis

Siccome sul forum internazionale sono stato molto poco "polite", e non ho più speranza di avere risposta, chiedo qui dopo aver sbollito la rabbia per la sorpresa di ieri.

Come da oggetto, non esiste più in portage la versione di xorg-server che funzionava con la mia vecchia ATI x200 Mobile.

La versione 1.12.4 credo volesse KMS che non è supportato dal mio sistema, la versione 1.13.? certamente vuole KMS.

Ho provato a emerge la versione 1.11.4, ma non funziona l'accelerazione hardware.

Qualche suggerimento?

Ho fatto la "nonché" furbata di aggiornare, devo trovare un modo di farmi un overlay per tenermi la mia versione funzionante.

----------

## Zizo

La via più semplice e veloce è quella di creare un overlay locale impostando la variabile PORTDIR_OVERLAY in /etc/make.conf (o nuovo /etc/portage/make.conf).

All'interno dell'overlay non resta che ricreare una struttura simil-portage in cui copiare gli ebuild che ti interessano.

In pratica, con PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage", ti basta creare i seguenti file/directory:

-> /usr/local/portage/profiles/repo_name - file all'interno del quale scrivi il nome dell'overlay locale, qualcosa tipo "local", senza virgolette

-> /usr/local/portage/x11-base/xorg-server - directory in cui copiare gli ebuild che ti interessano, xorg-server-1.12.2.ebuild in questo caso

-> /usr/local/portage/x11-base/xorg-server/files - directory in cui copiare eventuali file utili all'ebuild, generalmente patch, identificabili analizzando l'ebuild stesso

Tutti i vecchi ebuild e file li puoi recuperare da http://sources.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewvc.cgi/gentoo-x86/.

Al termine ricordati di creare il Manifest dell'ebuild con il comando

```
cd /usr/local/portage/x11-base/xorg-server

ebuild xorg-server-1.12.2.ebuild digest
```

----------

## bandreabis

Grazie 1000, per prima cosa stasera farò questo che mi hai ben spiegato.

Poi spero un giorno di poter risolvere il problema. Non so per quanto potrò restare con questa versione.

PS. nel link che mi posti non trovo i file necessari e nemmeno l'ebuild che mi serve, ma ho trovato dove trovarli.

Dovrò però fare stessa operazione anche con 

```
xorg-drivers 

xf86-video-ati

libdrm

mesa
```

o che altro?

Grazie ancora.

----------

## Zizo

Clicca su "Show nn dead files" che appare all'inizio di ogni pagina. Ti verranno mostrati i file eliminati da portage, tra cui quelli che cerchi.

----------

## bandreabis

 *Zizo wrote:*   

> Clicca su "Show nn dead files" che appare all'inizio di ogni pagina. Ti verranno mostrati i file eliminati da portage, tra cui quelli che cerchi.

 

Per la prossima occasione saprò come fare, grazie. A dire il vero non ho cercato.

Ora che sono al pc ci provo.

EDIT: sta aggiornando.

EDIT2: boh, accelerazione hardware non riapparsa.

Ultima ora: ho installato le ultime versioni stabili con KMS attivo, risultato: kernel panic! Appena posso copio quel poco che si vede a schermo prima del crash.

proverò se parte almeno con radeon.modeset=0.

----------

## bandreabis

Con radeon.modeset=0 almeno è partito. Niente X ma è partito.

Rimesse versioni non KMS-centriche e funziona bene tutto.

Solo l'accelerazione hardware non funziona, eppure non ho errori nè in dmesg nè in Xorg.0.log.

Si hanno notizie di quando saranno tolte definitivamente da portage le versioni KMS-free??

----------

